# How often do you clip a pet standard poodle?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I love a clean face so I do faces at least every two weeks. This is something you could easily do at home by yourself if you wish.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I do face feet and tail and a bath and blow dry on both my spoo's every week or every other week if I'm not feeling well. Hair growth kind of depends on the dog. My girl Jazz grows really really fast. If I want to keep her in one specific clip I would have to repeat her haircut on her body monthly though I might be able to push it to 6 weeks. 

I rarely repeat the same clip more than a couple of times though so I am forever growing my dog's out for a new trim or taking her down into a shorter one.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I groom Vinnie every 7-10 days. I don't think I could wait longer in between! :biggrin: I don't always do everything on him each time, but I do f/f/t EVERY time I groom. There are usually touch ups to do here and there. I also try to schedule his grooming around events. So... I am going to take him to a show in a couple weeks, so I'll probably try to groom him about 3-4 days before that show as I like his face grown out about that length the best.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose is cut extra short so he normally goes 4-7 weeks. Between a cut... speaking of it's time for him to get cut again... probably what most of you here consider normal length or still pretty short 

When he was a puppy I was cutting him almost weekly to get him used to grooming.

If we want to go longer we clean up his private region, feet, and face. Bath and brush him out.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Normally most my 6 get full grooming every 4-5 weeks (anal glads excreted and ears cleaned). Ocassionally just face,feet & tail. Show girl is weekly and brushed every other day with re-banding. Teeth brushed, Nails filed, brush top knots, ears, tails and leg poms weekly.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to try to get her in tomorrow, I forgot to call today!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I get Saffy clipped every 3 or 4 months, but she gets brushed every 12 days or so. 

I will bath her sometimes but she usually goes to the groomers every 8 weeks or so for a bath, and maybe 4 weeks for a face feet and tail.
I try and time it in with an event, so ppl think she is always well groomed lol


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

So basically I should take her more often (or learn to do it myself) for face/feet/tail. 

I may ask them to leave her legs and back long tomorrow. I'm not sure about the head, though. It's all puppy fur still, so last time I had them trim the top. I like to be able to see her eyes under all of that!

When it's the adult fur will it naturally stick up a bit more instead of flopping down?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Well it depends on the dog, but puppy hair tends to be floppy

my spoo has a very soft and floppy coat as a 4 yr old, so I will never get the springy topknot 

I would highly recommend keeping as much puppy hair as possible as you only get it once, just whatever is managable.

Personnally I would keep the puppy's topknot long as they look so cute with it, and if it gets in their eyes, just tie it up with a band that matches their coat colour. If you have a black or dark colour, then the banding doesn't look as frou-frou on them as it does on a white.

Im just saying this because I missed out on the puppy stage so I never got the lovely coat and topknot, and I just adore seeing a puppy with a huge topknot lol


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

That is a thought, we're just going through that awkward growing-out stage then, as it's not long enough for a rubberband, but still in her eyes.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

See what your groomer recommends, with tieing it.

She could cut it in a way where it still stays long , but looks good with tieing.

My spoo didn't get clipped for 6 months once we first got her and her length was amazing (still baths or course) her topknot had to be tied most of the time, or gelled back to keep out of her eyes. If you grow it out you will love it, and you can still clip body short or whatever and leave head long etc. 

Here is my spoo when we got her (previous owners had not had her groomed, or done it themselves, for 5 months, she was apricot when we first saw her before the groom)


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What I did when Saleen's hair wasn't quite long enough to was to put two bands in the topknot, one over each eye. Got the idea from seeing a picture somebody on here posted a long time ago.... think it was purple poodle. Anyway I refered to them as her "horns". I'm ashamed to say that I cut her topknot reccently so no more horns and now I hate it so we'll be growing it back out to tie up again. I'm such a baby, after I cut it and got a good look at the trimmed topknot I cried ROFL.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

With Vega cut short he is very easy to maintain, also since his adult coat is coming in and it's very thick and coarse he's super easy to care for. I don't mind a scruffy face so Ill sometimes let it go about 3 weeks before shaving it again, it really just depends!

Dodger however is in a long lamb clip, she gets a bath and brush out once a week and in between I have to line brush her about once a week as well so she gets brushed twice and a bath once. I reset her pattern about once a month but im currently growing it out to try a new clip!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> What I did when Saleen's hair wasn't quite long enough to was to put two bands in the topknot, one over each eye. Got the idea from seeing a picture somebody on here posted a long time ago.... think it was purple poodle. Anyway I refered to them as her "horns". I'm ashamed to say that I cut her topknot reccently so no more horns and now I hate it so we'll be growing it back out to tie up again. I'm such a baby, after I cut it and got a good look at the trimmed topknot I cried ROFL.


So cute!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I had to give Saffy horns once....
not pretty lol

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0495.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0497.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0496.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0504.jpg

again lol, too large


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I groom Desmond weekly. He gets brushed, bathed, blow dried, shaved (face feet and tail), ears cleaned and nails checked. I only clip his nails every so often, because they never seem to need it, but when I do he's brilliant about it and lets me file them down as well. I don't really have to shave him every week, but I love the way freshly shaved face and feet look. I rarely clip his body, because there's no real reason to (for us). I may clip his legs a little shorter just because they pick up dirt and nasty stuff and get all tangled.

I also brush him every few days, if he is looking grungy. 

He really doesn't NEED to be groomed every week and we could probably just do it every two or three weeks, but I like that he looks and smells good almost all the time. He gets lots of compliments when we are out about how he looks freshly groomed (and he looooves the attention!!).


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

jak said:


> I had to give Saffy horns once....
> not pretty lol
> 
> http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0495.jpg
> ...


Nice shots!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

She has an adorable face and looks cute for summer!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I eventually had to cut her topknot off though, because it was getting in her eyes, and it was 8 months of growth lol


----------

